# Hoof seperation?



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a doe that I've noticed that dirt is up in her hoof and had separated the hard part from the squishy part. The squishy part is a bit hard and she's walking fine... but I'm still worried. Any suggestions on what happened and how to fix it?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ca n you post a picture?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It was a very wet spring here. Had a couple with some separation. We trimmed a whole lot off. 
The wether's feet were sprayed heavily with iodine. 
The buck got LA 200 squirted right into affected area. Both got another aggressive trim & repeat meds two weeks later. It really worked well.


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

So I just cut off the separated part? Will it grow back to normal?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes it will grow back to normal. You have to cut the pocket off so that dirt and mud can't stick there anymore. Then it will grow nice new hoof.


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

Let me make sure I have this right. Trim off the separated part and put iodine in it? She has no infection in it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes trim trim trim. 
Anything you put in it; be it iodine, bleach water or antibiotics is going to kill what you cant see.


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

Alrighty thank you so much


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I had that happen once to one of my girls in the spring. I took a small brush and after dipping her foot in bleach water (not much bleach) I scrubbed all the muck out of the foot and trimmed off the separated hoof as much as possible and then sprayed some iodine on the foot. I did this faithfully for once a week and it cleared right up. The hoof looked good as new after a few weeks.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

There is an infection, the tissue will not separate without something eating away at it. Separation (in my experience) is always linked to thrush which is a minor form of hoof rot. Cut away as much of the wall as you can so it's expose to air, and treat with whatever's handy - most antibiotics or hoof rot treatments work.


----------



## Hoofer (Mar 31, 2014)

Trim all loose horn away at regular intervals. We use Hoof Gel on our local farms. This product contains no antibiotic and is safe to use for the animal and ourselves. http://www.diamondhoofcare.com/usa-retail-shopping/


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

This is her hoof before I started


----------



## Hoofer (Mar 31, 2014)

That's a clear picture. Seems to be not much sole left. The loose wall horn can be cut but not over aggresively. It will grow back fairly quick. Regular preventive trims to remove that loose horn will prevent the 'breaking' of the wall horn. I've also seen more potential for footrot in the overgrown (loose horn) stages.
I have a case study available which was done by a veterinarian on the footrot in lambs. Really great topic on the problem you are describing. The file is too large to attach....just email me if you would like a copy: [email protected]
Good luck.


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

I trim everyone's hooves at the same time but none of my other goats hooves are so bad. I don't understand and feel terrible that she's has to feel that


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Thrush/wall separation is usually not very painful, only the fullblown hoof rot.


----------

